# Barking correction



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, our breeder warned us that our puppy was the "vocal" one in the litter, and I thought it was cute at first....

Now, Gus is 10 months old and barks at anyone or anything that goes by our house, or any strange noises. He is starting to enjoy the spring weather and sits outside on the deck in the sun. The problem is that we live next to a walking trail with joggers going by all day long. He will bark at EVERY single person. I want to let him stay outside by himself, but I can't let him bark non-stop.

I have tried to employ the positive reinforcement and other techniques taught by our trainer and used in his puppy kindergarten class, but it is hard to catch him before he barks and reward him. I don't think he understands that he is being rewarded for not barking. Instead I have been using a stern voice and sometimes a swat on the butt and I say "No Barking!". He kind of gets it and will stop, but then 10 minutes later will go on barking at someone else. 

Does anyone have any other ideas on how to get him to stop barking at people without using a shock collar? It's almost as if he can't even help himself, he just HAS to do it! People keep saying "wow, what a great wtachdog!". But I don't need to be protected from my neighbors or the 8-year old boy on a bike...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

"Woof/shush" training has worked like a charm for our 7.5 month old who has suddenly decided she is the protector of everything we own. :

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/woofshush

Video:

http://www.dogstardaily.com/videos/woofshush


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks! That actually sounds like it may work. And Bonus - I can show the article to my husband to prove that I wasn't crazy when I taught Gus the "speak" command.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My dog never barks without reason :-[

Well, he did at 4 months... I sent him to crate, sat in front of the crate and every time he barked I rattled the crate.. It is a wire crate. 
20 minutes investment lasts a lifetime.

He still barks if he really, really needs something. Now, if he barks, I must obey. 

------------------
In any case the Vizsla, as a breed should not bark unless it really has to!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

buy some compressed air in a can. Sit with him on lead close to the trail that you mentioned. Everytime he barks spray the air and say no bark. Then treat him when someone goes by and he doesn't bark.


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with Datacan in that Vs don't bark without reason. Alba will bark if a stranger comes to the house, which I take as a sign of her protecting us. She is vocal in play..ie we give her a chew, which she serenades...yes she roos, gives low growls, barks at it, in between throwing it around the room!! Crazy dog : 

The serenadal barking has been excessive the last days or so which I have put down to her and being out of sorts with a phantom pregnancy . I obviously don't want this to become a bad habit so thanks guys for the tips in correction techniques. Has anyone used a water pistol as I 'training tool'
with success?


----------

